# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Ηλιακος calpak

## ganagnost02

Καλημέρα, 

Χτες ανακάλυψα πως ο ηλιακος στάζει αριστερά από το καπάκι που μπαίνει το καλώδιο ρευματος.. ανέβηκα σήμερα να του ρίξω μια ματιά.. δε κατάφερα να κάνω κάτι.. Κάποιος πιο έμπειρος μπορεί να μου πει την γνώμη του τι να κοιταξω;

Έχει ένα σωληνάκι σε εκεινο το σημείο το έβγαλα το καθάρισα είχε μακα..  το ξαναεβαλα αλλά συνεχίζει να χάνει από το καπάκι..

Ευχαριστω!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

διαβασα ενα παρομοιο θεμα και το δοκιμασα χωρις αποτελεσμα..

εκλεισα τον διακοπτη του ηλιακου και ανοιξα μια βρυση, την αφησα ανοιχτη κοιταξα τον ηλιακο και σταματησε να σταζει, εκλεισα την βρυση ανοιξα τον διακοπτη του ηλιακου και ξαναξεκινησε..   :frown:

----------


## pgs

Καλή σου μέρα Γιώργο.
Πρέπει να βρεις το σημείο διαρροής.

Για  αρχή σημείωσε πάνω στη φωτό (π.χ. με το Paint των Windows) το σημείο από  όπου βλέπεις να στάζει και ανέβασε τη μονταρισμένη φωτό.

(πάντως γενικώς υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει τρυπήσει το μπόιλερ και εκ πείρας σου λέω ότι επισκευάζεται, πριν λίγες μέρες είχε τρυπήσει κι εμένα σε δυο σημεία και τώρα είναι μια χαρά, έκλεισα τις τρύπες με εποξική κόλλα)

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## vasilimertzani

εχει τρυπησει το μποιλερ ή χανει απο την αντισταση(η πρωτη φωτογραφια την δειχνει)

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## pgs

Όταν λες 'από την αντίσταση', μήπως εννοείς από τη φλάντζα της αντίστασης;

Α, τώρα είδα τη σταγόνα που στάζει.

Λοιπόν Γιώργο, θα πρέπει να του κάνεις...εγχείρηση.

Προς το παρόν έχεις *τα νερά του κανονικά* (όπως όταν δουλεύει κανονικά δηλαδή). Αυτό γιατί θες να εντοπίσεις την προέλευση της διαρροής, οπότε χρειάζεσαι την 'πηγή'.

Ακολουθείς την υγρασία. Όπου η υγρασία είναι περισσότερη, προς τα εκεί πας. Πλησιάζεις προς το σημείο διαρροής.
Αν σε οδηγεί προς τη φλάτζα, βεβαιώσου ότι όντως η διαρροή είναι στη φλάντζα.
Θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις κομμάτια της μόνωσης (το υλικό της είναι πολυουρεθάνη, κάτι σαν αφρολέξ δηλαδή) ώστε να βεβαιωθείς για το ακριβές σημείο της διαρροής.
Ίσως να χρειαστεί να κόψεις και το περίβλημα του μπόιλερ (είναι τσίγκος, αρκετά μαλακό υλικό που κόβεται πολύ εύκολα με π.χ ψαλίδι λαμαρίνας ή με ένα κοφτάκι ή ακόμα και με μια σκέτη τανάλια (ναι είναι τόσο μαλακό). 
Ή και κλαδευτήρι κήπου:
kladeythri-me-peristrefomenh-xeirolabh.jpg
*Προσοχή μην κόψεις τα χέρια σου*).

Εν ολίγοις: ακολουθείς την υγρασία βγάζοντας από μπροστά σου τα πιθανά εμπόδια (μόνωση και τσίγκινο περίβλημα) μέχρι να φτάσεις στον 'στόχο', την τρύπα δηλαδή απ' όπου βγαίνει το νερό.

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!

δακρύζει από το σημείο που φαίνεται ο  πολυεστερας.. Στην 1η φωτο. Εντωμεταξύ προσπάθησα να βγάλω το καπάκι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.. έφαγα μια ώρα, εξυσα με χαρτοκοπτη με ψιλό κατσαβίδι..  τίποτα.. 



Από το κίτρινο σημείο στάζει..  

(Φαίνεται σαν να ανεβαίνει από κάτω το νερό.. )

----------


## p270

κατω απο το καπακι τις αντιστασης εκει που πανε τα καλωδια φαινεται να υπαρχει διαοροη εχει σημαδια επανω στο μαυρο μηπως απλα θελει αλλη φλαντζα ,βαλε το χερι σου εκει αναμεσα στο καπακι τις αντιστασης και του μποιλερ να δεις αν ειναι βρεγμενο ο πολυεστερα μπορει απλα να εχει μαζεψει νερο και να μην ειναι τρυπιο το μποιλερ

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Το σημείο της αντίστασης.. Και από κάτω της..  όπως και το μποιλερ όλο το μαύρο που λες είναι στεγνό .. το έψαξα με το χέρι 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p270

οκ τοτε μαλλο μποιλερ

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

:frown: 

Αυτό μου έλειπε 3 χρόνια ηλιακος.. 
το καπάκι πως το ξηλώνω ; ειναι πλαστικο.. Ότι πάω να βάλω ενδιάμεσα μου κάνει ρωγμή κ δεν βγαίνει.. Ότι εβλεπα από σιλικόνες  ενδιάμεσα τις έβγαλα αλλά δεν κουνιέται τίποτα.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pgs

3 χρόνια; Τότε πρέπει να είσαι εντός εγγυήσεως.
Και να τρύπησε το μπόιλερ σε 3 χρόνια μου φαίνεται πολύ απίθανο.
Πήρες τηλέφωνο στο μαγαζί που τον αγόρασες να ρωτήσεις τι γίνεται αν σε καλύπτει η εγγύηση;

----------


## ganagnost02

Δε με καλύπτει εγγύηση δινουν 10 έτη, όταν πήρα τηλ τον 1ο χρόνο για σερβις μου ζήτησαν 120 ευρώ τον χρόνο για έλεγχο καλής λειτουργίας..  για να δώσουν τα 10 έτη..  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pgs

Α...τέτοια 'εγγύηση' δίνουν; Τέτοια σου δίνω κι εγώ...Τραγικοί οι τύποι...

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## νεκταριοος

η φτωχη μου γνωμη πρωτα εγγυηση , αστο ετσι λιγο αν πουνε σου μου ξου βλεπουμε 3 χρωνια ειναι πολυ νωρις αλοι τους εχουνε 20 χωρις να αλλαξουν ουτε ανωδιο τιποτ α και αυτος στα 3 χρονια καπουτ?

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω τηλ.. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα γίνει κάτι.. 

έχετε καμία άποψη με τα πλαστικά τι να κανω; αν το σπάσω θα είναι εκτεθειμένος ο θερμοστατης.. ψάχνω κάνα βίντεο μπας κ βρω τίποτα αλλά τσου..

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ολους για την βοήθεια !!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pgs

Απ΄ότι κατάλαβα το πλαστικό καπάκι προσπαθείς να βγάλεις αλλά είναι κολλημένο (και όχι βιδωμένο);
Μερικές κόλλες μαλακώνουν πολύ με θέρμανση, οπότε αν έχεις ένα θερμοπίστολο δοκίμασε να το ζεστάνεις με αυτό τραβώντας το ταυτόχρονα, χωρίς υπερβολές όμως.

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## p270

Η απαντηση για την εγγυηση ειναι απο καλπακ η απο απ καταστημα που τον αγορασες; Αν ειναι απο απο το καταστημα μιλα με καλπακ εχω καλπακ και δεν μου εχουν πει κστι τετοιο απλα καθε δυο χρονια να κανουν κανουν συντηρηση με καποιο εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Η απαντηση για την εγγυηση ειναι απο καλπακ η απο απ καταστημα που τον αγορασες; Αν ειναι απο απο το καταστημα μιλα με καλπακ εχω καλπακ και δεν μου εχουν πει κστι τετοιο απλα καθε δυο χρονια να κανουν κανουν συντηρηση με καποιο εξουσιοδοτημενο σερβις


Από καλπακ! Είχε ένα χαρτί μαζί με την αγορά που έλεγε να καλέσω στα κεντρικά μετά τον 1 χρόνο για τυπικό έλεγχο καλής λειτουργίας.. Όταν πήρα μου έριξαν το παραμύθι..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p270

Μαλιστα ,αρα ασοι εχουμε καλπακ μπλεξαμε η τα σκαμε τα 120  η δεν εχουμε εγγυηση,θα παρω την δευτερα να ρωτησω οχι οτι δεν σε πιστευω αλλα να τα ακουσουν γουσταρω τσακωμο

----------


## p270

Ποιος καλπακ ειναι;

----------

ganagnost02 (23-06-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Ποιος καλπακ ειναι;


Ψάχνω να βρω τα χαρτιά κ δεν τα βρίσκω..  Ένας 3πλης λειτουργίας.. Τότε ήταν νέο μοντέλο..  

Πάνω γράφει giga ns Mark 3 160/3 σε ένα χαρτί κ ημερομηνία 11/13 οπότε δεν είναι 3 χρόνια αλλά πάει στα 5 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

εχεις συνδεμενο το καλοριφερ στον ηλιακο?

----------


## ganagnost02

Όχι!

Αλλά θα γίνει εγκατασταση συντομα..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ε,τώρα δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται  :Smile:

----------


## ganagnost02

> Ε,τώρα δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται


Με υποχρεωσες... 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilimertzani (28-06-18)

----------


## georgis

Ειναι νωρις για να τρυπα.σε σε γνωστου μου ηταν η φλατζα.δεν μου εχει αφησει και τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις για τα λεφτα που κανει.

----------

ganagnost02 (27-06-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Καλή σου μέρα Γιώργο.
> 
> (πάντως γενικώς υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει τρυπήσει το μπόιλερ και εκ πείρας σου λέω ότι επισκευάζεται, πριν λίγες μέρες είχε τρυπήσει κι εμένα σε δυο σημεία και τώρα είναι μια χαρά, έκλεισα τις τρύπες με εποξική κόλλα)


Μπορείς να μου πεις συγκεκριμένα πια κόλλα πήρες να την έχω καλού κακού.. 

Το έψαξα για φλατζα δεν έχανε γύρο από την αντίσταση... Ήταν στεγνό.. το νερό έρχεται από κάτω απ τον την πουλιορεθανη είναι βρεγμένο κ βγάζει νερο λες και βγαίνει από πηγή.. αναβλύζει..  αααχχχ.. θα το ξαναδώ το Σ/Κ.. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

Συνέχεια του θέματος μου..

Δεν βλέπω να χάνει από πουθενά.. 

Άδειασα τον ηλιακό.. 

Δε μπόρεσα να τον κατεβάσω μόνος έχει γίνει πολύ βαρύς.. 

Τρύπα δε φαίνεται με το μάτι.. 
 Μάλλον θα βάλω κάνα άλλο μποιλερ να τελειώνω.. 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Έχω μπαλώσει κι εγώ επιτυχώς τον ηλιακό μου με Durostick εποξειδική κόλλα.

Την τρύπα δεν θα τη δεις με το μάτι (θα ήταν παράξενο αν μπορούσες) αλλά, όπως σου είπανε, ακολουθώντας την υγρασία.
Θα πρέπει να γεμίσεις πάλι το μπόιλερ, να το κλείσεις καλά (θα βάλεις *ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ* φλάντζα, 1 με δύο ευρώ κάνει) και να σιγουρευτείς *ότι δεν χάνει από τη φλάντζα*.
Κάνε αυτό το πρώτο βήμα.
Αν *σιγουρευτείς 100% ότι δεν χάνει από τη φλάντζα* τότε...προχωράς στην εγχείρηση όπως στην περιγράψανε.
Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο όσο ακούγεται αλλά θα πρέπει να αφιερώσεις κάποιο χρόνο.

----------

ganagnost02 (01-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Έχω μπαλώσει κι εγώ επιτυχώς τον ηλιακό μου με Durostick εποξειδική κόλλα.
> 
> Την τρύπα δεν θα τη δεις με το μάτι (θα ήταν παράξενο αν μπορούσες) αλλά, όπως σου είπανε, ακολουθώντας την υγρασία.
> Θα πρέπει να γεμίσεις πάλι το μπόιλερ, να το κλείσεις καλά (θα βάλεις *ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ* φλάντζα, 1 με δύο ευρώ κάνει) και να σιγουρευτείς *ότι δεν χάνει από τη φλάντζα*.
> Κάνε αυτό το πρώτο βήμα.
> Αν *σιγουρευτείς 100% ότι δεν χάνει από τη φλάντζα* τότε...προχωράς στην εγχείρηση όπως στην περιγράψανε.
> Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο όσο ακούγεται αλλά θα πρέπει να αφιερώσεις κάποιο χρόνο.


Οπότε εγώ μάλλον εκανα λαλακια.. Εκεί που είδα υγρασία ξήλωσε την πουλιορεθανη κ το έψαξα με το μάτι κ με φακό μέσα να δω τρυπούλα.. έβγαλα ένα μεγαλο κομμάτι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.. θα το ψάξω κ έτσι..  Ευχαριστώ!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> Εκεί που είδα υγρασία ξήλωσε την πουλιορεθανη κ το έψαξα με το μάτι κ με φακό


* Περίπτωση πρώτη*: έβγαλες την πολυουρεθάνη σε ένα σημείο και η υγρασία στο βάθος ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη η τουλάχιστον η ίδια. Άρα ήσουνα στη σωστή κατεύθυνση - πλησίαζες την τρύπα.
* Περίπτωση δεύτερη*: έβγαλες την πολυουρεθάνη σε ένα σημείο και η υγρασία στο βάθος ήταν μικρότερη ή μηδενική. Άρα ήσουνα σε λάθος κατεύθυνση, απομακρυνόσουνα από την τρύπα.

Υποθέτω έκοψες και το τσίγκινο περίβλημα του μπόιλερ;

Τα κομμάτια της πολυουρεθάνης μην τα πετάς, φύλα τα σε κάποια μεγάλη σακούλα. Θα τα ξανακολλήσεις μετά κι έτσι θα έχεις τέλειο σχήμα στρογγυλό όπως ήτανε και δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξοδέψεις και πολύ αφρό πολυουρεθάνης (θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μη διογκούμενη, έτσι ονομάζεται αυτή που διογκώνεται λίγο (ο συνήθης αφρός πολυουρεθάνης διογκώνεται πολύ)).
Οπότε συμφέρει να βγάζεις τα κομμάτια πολυουρεθάνης σε μεγάλα κομμάτια και όχι πολλά μικρά.

----------

ganagnost02 (01-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Περίπτωση πρώτη: έβγαλες την πολυουρεθάνη σε ένα σημείο και η υγρασία στο βάθος ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη η τουλάχιστον η ίδια. Άρα ήσουνα στη σωστή κατεύθυνση - πλησίαζες την τρύπα.
> Περίπτωση δεύτερη: έβγαλες την πολυουρεθάνη σε ένα σημείο και η υγρασία στο βάθος ήταν μικρότερη ή μηδενική. Άρα ήσουνα σε λάθος κατεύθυνση, απομακρυνόσουνα από την τρύπα.
> 
> Υποθέτω έκοψες και το τσίγκινο περίβλημα του μπόιλερ;
> 
> Τα κομμάτια της πολυουρεθάνης μην τα πετάς, φύλα τα σε κάποια μεγάλη σακούλα. Θα τα ξανακολλήσεις μετά κι έτσι θα έχεις τέλειο σχήμα στρογγυλό όπως ήτανε και δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξοδέψεις και πολύ αφρό πολυουρεθάνης (θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μη διογκούμενη, έτσι ονομάζεται αυτή που διογκώνεται λίγο (ο συνήθης αφρός πολυουρεθάνης διογκώνεται πολύ)).
> Οπότε συμφέρει να βγάζεις τα κομμάτια πολυουρεθάνης σε μεγάλα κομμάτια και όχι πολλά μικρά.


Ναι έκοψα τον τζιγκο 3 πόντους μέσα από κάθε πλευρά για 10 πόντους...

Η πουλιορεθανη στο σημειο που την έκοψα  ήταν βρεγμένη και μέσα πιο σκούρο χρώμα..  κοβόταν σε μεγάλα κομμάτια και έφευγε εύκολα..  σε μερικά σημεία με δυσκόλεψε την έκοψα σε μικρά κομμάτια ήταν βρεγμένη αλλά μόνο εξωτερικά.  εκεί μαλλον απομακρύνθηκα.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Οπότε κάνε όπως είπαμε στο #29 με σκοπό να σιγουρευτείς ότι η φλάντζα είναι 100% οκ.

----------

ganagnost02 (01-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Οπότε κάνε όπως είπαμε στο #29 με σκοπό να σιγουρευτείς ότι η φλάντζα είναι 100% οκ.


Οκ!! 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

Ερώτηση αύριο θα πάω να πάρω την φλατζα. Επειδη έχω βγάλει το μποιλερ απ την βάση του..  να πάρω 2 τάπες για τις εξόδους του συλλέκτη και να τον γεμισω;  θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ετσι;

Ό αέρας θα φύγει απ την έξοδο λογικά.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

Μια χαρα φαινεται και με γυμνο ματι.. :Head:  :Head: 
τελικα η τρυπα ηταν απ την πανω μερια που ηταν στεγνο.. το εστελνε κατω κ γεμιζε ο πατος.. 
εκοψα αρκετη που/νη για να την βρω..
20180703_185127.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Περιεργη όψη έχει για τρύπα από διάβρωση, τόσο "καθαρή" λες και είναι ανοιγμένη με εργαλείο!

Μήπως τσακώθηκες με κανένα συγκάτοικο πρόσφατα;  :Biggrin:

----------


## ganagnost02

χαχαχαχ μπα οχι.. 

βασικα δεν ηταν ετσι.. ειχε κομπαλακι απο μετταλο και δακρυζε.. με το που το ακούμπησα με το χερι, 
εφυγε το κομπαλακι κ πετάχτηκε νερο 1.5 μετρο..

----------


## vasilimertzani

χτυπαα το με ενα μυτερο σφυρακι γυρω γυρω να δεις αν ειναι σαπιο.Ανωδια αλλαξες ποτε?κολιεται κιολας(αν και θα χασει τις εσωτερικες επιστρωσεις που εχει)

----------


## ganagnost02

Θα το χτυπησω! Δεν αλλαξα κατι εγω στα 5 χρονια, 
Στα 2 χρονια εφερα μαστορα να κανει συντηρηση, μου ειχε πει οτι ηταν μια χαρα, δεν θελει ουτε φρεον!

Στην αντισταση πανω δεν βρισκω ανωδια οπως την κοιταω.. 

Εχω παρει την κολλα της durostick να το κολλησω..

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος Γιώργο! Τώρα που βρήκες την τρύπα έχεις κάνει το 99,9% της δουλειάς.
(αφού το χτυπήσεις όπως είπε ο Βασίλης) Φρόντισε να μπει κόλλα και *μέσα* στην τρύπα.
Βάλ' τη σε στρώματα, π.χ.:
 το πρώτο στρώμα να στοχεύει κυρίως μέσα στην τρύπα, οπότε στην επιφάνεια δεν θα έχεις (σχεδόν) καθόλου κόλλα.
το δεύτερο γεμίζει όσο έμεινε από την τρύπα (αν έμεινε) και πιάνει και λίγο στην επιφάνεια
το τρίτο καλύπτει τα δυο προηγούμενα

(μετά από κάθε στρώμα αφήνεις μερικές ώρες να στεγνώσει πριν βάλεις το επόμενο)

Μα καλά, 5 χρονών μπόιλερ και τρύπησε!!! *ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ* τύποι.

(βάλε καινούριο ανόδιο φροντίζοντας να το βιδώσεις καλά ώστε να έχει καλή ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα)

----------

ganagnost02 (05-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Αστα να πανε..  
θα προσπαθησω να το κανω ετσι με την κολλα.. θα δω και με το ανοδιο τι θα κανω, παλι καλα εχω μαγαζι στον δρομο μου που εχει τα παντα.. (φλατσα,ταπες, κτλ), να αλλαξω και βαλβιδα ασφαλειας προληπτικα ;

----------


## Panoss

Ναι άλλαξε και βαλβίδα.
Να κοιτάς όμως και τιμές στο ίντερνετ πριν πας σ' αυτό το μαγαζί μη σου πιάνουνε και τον...ω.

----------

ganagnost02 (05-07-18)

----------


## georgis

Γνωμη μου,βαλε αλλο μποιλερ.καπου αλλου θε τρυπισει σε λιγο.ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ απλα.εχω amcor απο το 78 ανοιχτου κυκλωματος.μονο με τα χιονια το 04 ειχε θεμα ο ενας συλεκτης.τους εκανα επισκευη και ανακατασκευη ,δουλευουν ακομα ΑΨΩΓΑ.Ο αλλος ειναι ΗΛΙΟΘΕΡΜΟ του 89.Το μονο απαραδεκτο που εχει ειναι οτι οι συλεκτες ειναι σιδερενιοι.παντως δουλςυουν και οι δυο ακομα.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Να την πω; Κάνει και ζέστη....
Δεν φτάνει το χέρι να βάλεις βίδα-ροδέλα-φλάντζα-παξιμάδι;

----------


## Panoss

> Γνωμη μου,βαλε αλλο μποιλερ.καπου αλλου θε τρυπισει σε λιγο.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό ρε Γιώργο.
Κάποιοι έχουν εδώ και χρόνια μπόιλερ επισκευασμένο από τρύπα και δεν τους έχει τρυπήσει αλλού.
Αν το ανόδιο κάνει τη δουλειά του, γιατί να τρυπήσει;
Και ακόμα και ΑΝ τρυπήσει, κάνει πάλι την ίδια διαδικασία.

----------


## ganagnost02

Γιωργο, λες να ειχα ορεξη να τρεχω μονος μου για τετοια δουλεια; μακαρι να ειχα τα λεφτα κ να ελεγα σε εναν αλλαξε τον.. 
Μονος μου τον κατεβασα απο την βαση, μου βγηκε ο τακος.. δεν εχω κ απλο θερμοσιφωνα να κανω την δουλεια μου..

----------


## georgis

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό ρε Γιώργο.
> Κάποιοι έχουν εδώ και χρόνια μπόιλερ επισκευασμένο από τρύπα και δεν τους έχει τρυπήσει αλλού.
> Αν το ανόδιο κάνει τη δουλειά του, γιατί να τρυπήσει;
> Και ακόμα και ΑΝ τρυπήσει, κάνει πάλι την ίδια διαδικασία.


Αξιζει ολη αυτη η ταλαιπωρια;

----------


## Panoss

Πληροφοριακά και μόνο: πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη επισκευή είναι με ηλεκτροκόλληση (καλύπτοντας την πολυουρεθάνη μην πάρει καμιά φωτιά).
Επειδή όμως ο μέσος...θνητός...δεν διαθέτει κάτι τέτοιο, γι αυτό πρότεινα (και χρησιμοποίησα κι εγώ για τον δικό μου) κόλλα.

----------

ganagnost02 (05-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Να την πω; Κάνει και ζέστη....
> Δεν φτάνει το χέρι να βάλεις βίδα-ροδέλα-φλάντζα-παξιμάδι;


με τιποτα  :frown:

----------


## Panoss

> Αξιζει ολη αυτη η ταλαιπωρια;


Αυτό είναι προσωπική υπόθεση του καθενός.

Στην Καλιφόρνια υπάρχει μια εταιρεία στην οποία πληρώνεις ετήσια συνδρομή για να σου αλλάξουν τα λάστιχα μόλις λερωθούν: για κάποιους δεν αξίζει να κάθεσαι να πλένεις τα λάστιχα της λιμουζίνας σου αν λερωθούν. Μόλις λερωθούν τα αλλάζεις  :Cool: .

----------


## ganagnost02

> Πληροφοριακά και μόνο: πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη επισκευή είναι με ηλεκτροκόλληση (καλύπτοντας την πολυουρεθάνη μην πάρει καμιά φωτιά).
> Επειδή όμως ο μέσος...θνητός...δεν διαθέτει κάτι τέτοιο, γι αυτό πρότεινα (και χρησιμοποίησα κι εγώ για τον δικό μου) κόλλα.


Να βρω ηλεκτροκολληση ;

----------


## Panoss

Αν βρεις κάποιον που έχει ηλεκτροκόλληση και *ξέρει* να κολλάει και συμφέρει οικονομικά, ναι, γιατί όχι.
Νόμιζα ότι δεν είχες κάποιον γι αυτό δεν στο πρότεινα από την αρχή.

Περίμενε όμως να μας πει και κανένας που ξέρει από ηλεκτροκολλήσεις την γνώμη του για την ηλεκτροκόλληση σε μπόιλερ μη σε πάρω και στο λαιμό μου  :Tongue2: .

----------


## ganagnost02

Πηρα τηλ τον ξαδερφο που εχει, και ειναι ηλεκτροσυγκολλητης καραβισιος και μου ειπε οχι.. 
θα αδυνατισει το σημειο που θα κολλησεις και θα σκασει εκει σε λιγο καιρο..  
 :Lol:  οτι ξερεις ξερω ... πουφ..

----------


## Panoss

Α, οκ, για να κολλάει καράβια κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει.
(δεν πιστεύω να κόλλησε και το...Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ  :Rolleyes: .... :Lol: )

----------


## ganagnost02

σε σου λεω...  :Neutral:   :Neutral:  χαχαχα

----------


## nyannaco

Λαμαρινόβιδα, λαστιχάκι (ή ταινία τεφλόν) και κόλλα σπειρωμάτων δεν θα έκανε καλύτερη δουλειά από τη σκέτη κόλλα;

----------

ganagnost02 (06-07-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πηρα τηλ τον ξαδερφο που εχει, και ειναι ηλεκτροσυγκολλητης καραβισιος και μου ειπε οχι.. 
> θα αδυνατισει το σημειο που θα κολλησεις και θα σκασει εκει σε λιγο καιρο.. 
>  οτι ξερεις ξερω ... πουφ..


Οξυγονοκόλληση θα ήταν προτιμότερη και ίσως με μπρούντζο (+βόρακα ) , ο μπρούντζος απλώνει καλύτερα και δεν οξειδώνεται εύκολα . Χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία συγκόλλησης και δεν θα επηρεάσει με ιδιαίτερα σκασίματα στο εσωτερικό του .



> και μου ειπε οχι.. 
> θα αδυνατισει το σημειο που θα κολλησεις και θα σκασει εκει σε λιγο καιρο..


Θα σκάσει και αλλού , το καλύτερο είναι να αλλάξεις το βαρέλι και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ίδιο καθρέφτη.

----------

ganagnost02 (06-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημερα!

Τον κολλησα χτες! θα κολλησω και 1-2 στρωσεις σημερα και αυριο και οσο αντεξει.. 

Πηρα και ασφαλεια κ ανοδιο.. το Σ/Κ θα κανω την τοποθετηση.. μακαρι να κρατησει, 
Οπως ξαναειπα Πέτρο αν ειχα την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα θα τον αλλαζα χωρις 2η σκεψη.. δεν θα εμπαινα σε ολο αυτο τον κοπο..

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος!
Μη κολλήσεις ακόμα τα κομμάτια της πολυουρεθάνης (σου υπενθυμίζω τα κολλάμε με αφρό πολυουρεθάνης χαμηλής διόγκωσης. Εδώ να προσέξεις γιατί το 99% των αφρών που πωλούνται είναι υψηλής διόγκωσης.)
Πρώτα θα 'βάλεις μπρος' το θερμοσίφωνα (θα τον βάλεις σε πλήρη λειτουργία δηλαδή) και θα σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν χάνει από πουθενά, και μετά θα αποκαταστήσεις τη μόνωση (πολυουρεθάνη).

Αν δεν έχεις κρατήσει τα κομμάτια που έβγαλες, τότε χρησιμοποιείς πολυουρεθάνη υψηλής διόγκωσης για να γεμίσεις τα κενά.

Το σπρέι πολυουρεθάνης το κρατάς...ανάποδα όταν το χρησιμοποιείς:
37247-4832795.jpg
Αφού ψεκάσεις ψιλοξεραίνεται το σπρέι και δυσκολεύεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ξανά όσο έχει μείνει μέσα στο δοχείο. Κι όσο περνάνε οι ώρες ξεραίνεται όλο και πιο πολύ οπότε από κάποιο σημείο και πέρα η πολυουρεθάνη που θα μείνει μέσα στο σπρέι θα πάει χαμένη.
Οπότε κατά κανόνα, όταν χρησιμοποιούμε πολυουρεθάνη έχουμε υπόψιν μας  ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το σπρέι μια φορά (άντε δύο. Άντε τρεις.)

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημερα Παναγιωτη,

Ναι κατω τον εχω, εκει θα τον δοκιμασω.. πριν βαλω πουλιορεθανη.. πηρα της den Braven 825ml την 1η,χαμήλης ειναι..  
τα εχω τα κομματια  τα παλια οποτε θα ριχνω λιγο αφρο και θα κολλαω λογικα.. 
Ελεγα να βαλω την λαμαρινα και να το γεμισω μετα, γιατι ηδη με δυσκολεύει η λαμαρινα να μπει στις τρυπες της.. αφου ειναι γνωστο πως ο αφρος ειναι μαις χρησης να τον βαλω ολο :d

----------


## Panoss

Εφόσον θα το πας με το σύστημα 'κολλάω τα κομμάτια με τον αφρό πολυουρεθάνης', πρώτα κολλάς τα κομμάτια (σωστά, το καθένα στη θέση του, όπως τα...παζλ... :Rolleyes: ) και μετά βάζεις τη λαμαρίνα. Το σωστό σχήμα της πολυουρεθάνης το πετυχαίνεις απλά με τη σωστή κόλληση των κομματιών. Πρόσεξε να *μην αφήσεις κενά* γιατί θα μειώσεις τη μονωτική ικανότητα.

ΑΝ ακολουθούσες το σύστημα 'αποκαθιστώ τη μόνωση με καινούρια πολυουρεθάνη' (που δεν το ακολουθείς), τότε θα έβαζες πρώτα τη λαμαρίνα και θα τη 'γέμιζες' με αφρό πολυουρεθάνης, που επειδή θα ήταν και υψηλής διόγκωσης, θα 'φούσκωνε' και θα έπαιρνε το σχήμα της λαμαρίνας.

----------

ganagnost02 (06-07-18)

----------


## νεκταριοος

οχι ηλεκτροκοληση ειναι ψιλα τα μεταλα επιτηδες τα φτιαχνουν ετσι για να τρυπανε.

----------

ganagnost02 (06-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Θα δω αναλογα πως θα μου βγει, ηδη προσπαθησα μια φορα να περασω την λαμαρινα απο τις σωληνες/εξοδους των συλλεκτων και δεν πέρναγε.. εχανε μισο ποντο αποσταση..  :Head:  :Head:  :Head:  :Head:  :Head:

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλησπέρα!!!
 Εβαλα τάπες στις εξόδους του  συλλέκτη, Σύνδεσε το μποιλερ με είσοδο και έξοδο νερού..  έχει όλο το σπίτι νερο από το μποιλερ.. το τσεκάρω εδώ και κάνα 4ωρο.. Είναι μια χαρά μέχρι στιγμής..  Ούτε σταγόνα δεν έχει τρέξει..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο.
Ωραίος! Είδες που τελικά φτιάχνεται;
Τώρα για το πόσο θα κρατήσει, δεν έχω ιδέα. 

Θα το έχεις έτσι μέχρι να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι οκ (εγώ νομίζω τον είχα 3 μέρες έτσι) και μετά τον 'κλείνεις' (βάζεις τη μόνωση και το τσίγκινο περίβλημα).

----------

ganagnost02 (07-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Ναι μια χαρά είναι, έχω ανέβει 5 φορές πάνω..  Είναι τζαμι!!  
Και η κόλλα που μου πρότεινες είναι απίστευτη..  δε περίμενα να κανει τετοια δουλεια.. αντε να δούμε τον τσιγκο πως θα καταφέρουμε..  το πολύ πολύ αγοράζω κάνα κομμάτι κ το κολλάω με σιλικόνη η με την κόλλα .. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Έλα ρε Γιώργο, αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο, αν δεν έχεις αλλάξει το σχήμα της μόνωσης και παρέμεινε στρογγυλή όπως ήταν πρέπει να ταιριάζει μια χαρά.

----------


## ganagnost02

> Έλα ρε Γιώργο, αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο, αν δεν έχεις αλλάξει το σχήμα της μόνωσης και παρέμεινε στρογγυλή όπως ήταν πρέπει να ταιριάζει μια χαρά.


Δεν έχει αλλάξει.. τα καπάκια δεξιά κ αριστερά είναι πλαστικό κολλητό..Όπως είπε έκοψα τον Τσίγκος αλλά μετά βγήκε μέσα από τα πλαστικά.. Μια φορά που δοκίμασα να τα βάλω στην θέση τους δεν έμπαινε.. δε ξέρω γιατί.. θα το ξαναδώ..  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια!!!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Τίποτα, να 'σαι καλά. Κάνε ένα μπάνιο και για μας! :Biggrin:

----------

ganagnost02 (09-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

Εκανα!! εκανα !! μια χαρα ολα, τον συνδεσα και αναψα θερμοσιφωνα*,* σε 10 λεπτακια ζεστο νερακι..
το απογευμα θα τσεκαρω εαν εχει ζεστο νερο απο μονο του.. 
Μια μεγαλη βλακεια εκανα που δεν το σκεφτηκα.. τον συνδεσα ολα καλα δεν εβαλα λιγο υγρο..  :Brick wall: ..
Αφαιρω την βαλβιδα ασφαλειας και προσθετω εκει; πρεπει να κλεισω κατι ; χρειαζεται να κανω κατι αλλο ;  δεν εχει αλλη ταπα η εξοδο ο ηλιακος..

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Εκανα!! εκανα !! μια χαρα ολα, τον συνδεσα και αναψα θερμοσιφωνα*,* σε 10 λεπτακια ζεστο νερακι..
> το απογευμα θα τσεκαρω εαν εχει ζεστο νερο απο μονο του.. 
> Μια μεγαλη βλακεια εκανα που δεν το σκεφτηκα.. τον συνδεσα ολα καλα δεν εβαλα λιγο υγρο.. ..
> Αφαιρω την βαλβιδα ασφαλειας και προσθετω εκει; πρεπει να κλεισω κατι ; χρειαζεται να κανω κατι αλλο ;  δεν εχει αλλη ταπα η εξοδο ο ηλιακος..


δεν χρειαζεται να κατι αλλο.Να προσεξεις να ειναι παγωμενος μην πας με εγκαυματα.

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημερα!!  :Lol: 



Ρωταω γιατι ηταν 1 εβδομαδα οι συλλεκτες στον αερα.. μην εχει περασει αερας.. οποτε ανοιγω βαλβιδα και προσθετω λιγο λιγο υγρο.. πηρα ενα 4λιτρα που θελει αρεωση.. αφου ειναι γεματος ο ηλιακος θα βγαλω λιγο νερο και θα το ριξω ετσι μεσα.. Χτες ολη μερα δε ζεστανε.. οποτε δεν θα παθω τιποτα  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστω !!

----------


## Panoss

> τον συνδεσα ολα καλα δεν εβαλα λιγο υγρο.. ..
> Αφαιρω την βαλβιδα ασφαλειας και προσθετω εκει;


Ναι, όταν είναι κρύος για να μην καείς. Όταν θα αφαιρείς την βαλβίδα, ξεβίδωσέ τη σιγά σιγά για να βγει ο πεπιεσμένος αέρας όσο θα είναι η βαλβίδα μισο-ξεβιδωμένη.
Και φόρα γάντι στο χέρι που θα πιάσει την βαλβίδα. (ή ακόμα καλύτερα, μην την πιάσεις, απλά ξεβίδωσέ τη με ένα γαλλικό κλειδί προσέχοντας μην...εκτοξευθεί κατά πάνω σου...(λόγω πίεσης))



Βάζουμε αντιψυκτικό προπυλενογλυκόλης και όχι αιθυλαινογλυκόλης. 
Αυτό το είχα πάρει από Leroy Merlin 9,90 ευρώ, 4 λίτρα.
Κι αυτό γιατί, αν μία στο εκατομμύριο, με κάποιο τρόπο, το αντιψυκτικό περάσει στο νερό και το πιούμε, αν είναι προπυλενογλυκόλης δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα. Αν είναι απ' το άλλο...

(στο 99% των καταστημάτων που πουλάνε ηλιακούς και τα σχετικά θα θα σου πούνε 'έλα μωρέ, το ίδιο είναι, την ίδια δουλειά κάνουνε'. Ναι, σωστό. ΕΚΤΟΣ αν το πιεις......Έχουμε καταπληκτικούς...επαγγελματίες...σ' αυτή τη χώρα...)

----------

ganagnost02 (10-07-18), Gregpro (08-09-19), mikemtb73 (10-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Ναι, όταν είναι κρύος για να μην καείς. Όταν θα αφαιρείς την βαλβίδα, ξεβίδωσέ τη σιγά σιγά για να βγει ο πεπιεσμένος αέρας όσο θα είναι η βαλβίδα μισο-ξεβιδωμένη.
> Και φόρα γάντι στο χέρι που θα πιάσει την βαλβίδα. (ή ακόμα καλύτερα, μην την πιάσεις, απλά ξεβίδωσέ τη με ένα γαλλικό κλειδί προσέχοντας μην...εκτοξευθεί κατά πάνω σου...(λόγω πίεσης))
> 
> 
> 
> Βάζουμε αντιψυκτικό προπυλενογλυκόλης και όχι αιθυλαινογλυκόλης. 
> Αυτό το είχα πάρει από Leroy Merlin 9,90 ευρώ, 4 λίτρα.
> Κι αυτό γιατί, αν μία στο εκατομμύριο, με κάποιο τρόπο, το αντιψυκτικό περάσει στο νερό και το πιούμε, αν είναι προπυλενογλυκόλης δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα. Αν είναι απ' το άλλο...
> 
> (στο 99% των καταστημάτων που πουλάνε ηλιακούς και τα σχετικά θα θα σου πούνε 'έλα μωρέ, το ίδιο είναι, την ίδια δουλειά κάνουνε'. Ναι, σωστό. ΕΚΤΟΣ αν το πιεις......Έχουμε καταπληκτικούς...επαγγελματίες...σ' αυτή τη χώρα...)


Δεν άντεξα την έκανα πάλι..  πήγα και πήρα από το μαγαζί με  υδραυλικά.. Για καλύτερα..

 Όταν άρχισα να βάζω παρατήρησα ότι λέει με βάση την αιθυλαινογλυκόλη.. 4lt  gento antigelo.. έβαλα κάνα 2 λίτρα κ 8 νερο.. είχε χάσει 10 λίτρα δε ξέρω γιατί τόσο πολύ.. ελπίζω να μην έπαθαν ζημιά η συλλέκτες.. 
Τι να κάνω τωρα να το αδειάσω να βάλω προπυλενογλυκόλη η να το αφήσω έτσι..  τα νεύρα μου..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Ναι άδειασέ το και βάλε προπυλενογλυκόλης. Εντάξει δεν έγινε και τίποτα, έφαγες ολόκληρο γάιδαρο, στην ουρά θα κωλώσεις; :Wink:

----------

ganagnost02 (11-07-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

> Ναι άδειασέ το και βάλε προπυλενογλυκόλης. Εντάξει δεν έγινε και τίποτα, έφαγες ολόκληρο γάιδαρο, στην ουρά θα κωλώσεις;


Ναι θα το αλλάξω, όχι άμεσα γιατί έχω άδεια κ θα φύγω..  σε καμία 15ρια ημέρες.. δε νομίζω να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα..  ζεστάνει και σημερα .. οπότε όλα κομπλέ.. άλλη μια ώρα δουλειά θα μου φάει!!!

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά όλους για την βοήθεια!! Ελπίζω να κρατήσει!! Θα σας ενημερώσω!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Αφού θα φύγεις (και, υποθέτω, δεν θα τον χρησιμοποιείς), σκέπασε τους συλλέκτες με ένα χοντρό πανί, π.χ. ένα κομμάτι τέντας ή ένα φελιζόλ.
Για να μην ανεβάζει υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και ταλαιπωρείται χωρίς λόγο όσο θα λείπεις.

----------

ganagnost02 (12-07-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τώρα είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω να κλείνει την παροχή νερού όταν λείπει εις μακρόν.

----------


## ganagnost02

Σίγουρα!! Μετά την ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξα.  Σεντόνι χοντρο εχω βρει.. θα κλείσω και την παροχή !!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημέρα και καλό φθινόπωρο για όσους τέλειωσαν οι διακοπές τους!!
Επιστροφές καταστροφές λέει το τραγούδι.. δεν άντεξε η κολλά; έσπασε σε άλλη μεριά; δε ξέρω, θα τον σφάξω για ψησταριά κ θα ενημερώσω..  πάει όλη η ταλαιπωρία ..

----------


## nyannaco

Πριν το σφάξεις, αν δεις ότι σου έχει πετάξει την κόλλα, δεν δοκιμάζεις και τη λύση που σου πρότεινα στο #57;
Ανέξοδη είναι.

----------


## ganagnost02

είναι η έξω επένδυση, του χημικού, η μια λαμαρίνα απ την άλλη είναι στον πόντο.. λες για λαμαρινόβιδα, με λαστιχάκι (ή ταινία τεφλόν) και κόλλα σπειρωμάτων..
Εχεις καμία φωτο τι είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω ;  πως να το κάνω .. για να καταλάβω.. :d

----------


## nyannaco

Οχι, δεν έχω φωτογραφία. Η γενική ιδέα είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείς μία λαμαρινόβιδα με διάμετρο τόση ώστε να πιάσει καλά μέσα στην τρύπα της λαμαρίνας, και κοντά στο κεφάλι βάζεις τεφλόν (ή λαστιχάκι), ή και κόλλα σπειρωμάτων, ώστε σφίγγοντας η βίδα να στεγανοποιήσει το τεφλόν (και η κόλλα, αν βάλεις).

----------

ganagnost02 (21-08-18)

----------


## ganagnost02

οκ καταλαβα.. ευχαριστωω

----------


## Panoss

Όχι ρε Γιώργο, κρίμα τον κόπο σου.
Μήπως ήταν πολύ μεγάλη η τρύπα; Τι διάμετρο είχε;
(αυτό με τη βίδα (σε συνδυασμό με κόλλα κι όχι τεφλόν) το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ για την περίπτωση που δεν έπιανε η κόλλα σκέτη, δοκίμασέ το, πλέον λόγω... :Rolleyes: ...πείρας θα σου είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και γρήγορο)

Την είχες κλείσει την παροχή νερού;

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη, 
Κρίμα γαμώτο.. δεν ήταν μεγάλη η τρυπά 2mm περίπου.. κ έβαλα κολλά 3 στρώσεις.. 



Δεν πρόλαβα.. την ημέρα που έφευγα (5-6 ημέρες μετά την τοποθέτηση του) άρχισε να τρέχει.. τον έκλεισα κάλυψα τα τζάμια με χοντρό σεντόνι και έφυγα ξενερωμένος..

----------


## nyannaco

Τελικά έκανες τίποτα;

----------

ganagnost02 (29-01-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλησπερα, σορρυ τωρα το ειδα.. μονο 1 χρονο και κατι πιο μετα  :Lol: ,  Αλλαξα βαρελι κ το εχω αφησει για τεστ καποια στιγμη..

----------

